# Uber charged me $218 for a ride that should cost $43



## sarah31589 (Jan 3, 2018)

Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43. 
On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same. 
I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate 
I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


Prior to requesting a ride it shows you the price. 
Please don't use Uber again. 
We don't like complainers.


----------



## sarah31589 (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't remember seeing the price for the return trip. I'd never pay $218 for a 30 minute ride. It has to be a mistake to rip me off


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

You said you assumed. Meaning you didn't look.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> I don't remember seeing the price for the return trip. I'd never pay $218 for a 30 minute ride. It has to be a mistake to rip me off


Did you tip?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> I don't remember seeing the price for the return trip. I'd never pay $218 for a 30 minute ride. It has to be a mistake to rip me off


How much did it say you were paying for second trip?



Roadmasta said:


> Did you tip?


First or second trip?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> I don't remember seeing the price for the return trip. I'd never pay $218 for a 30 minute ride. It has to be a mistake to rip me off


This is a driver forum, totally unaffiliated with Uber. You should contact Uber directly.

If you were returning after New Years celebrations, the rideshare services were probably "surging," which is their term for dynamic pricing. When demand outpaces demand, prices increase -- often radically. Looks like you accepted about a 5.0-5.1x surge. If that's the case, the price is correct.

You can contact Uber Support through the help feature in your Rider app. You will probably get some cut-and-paste response, which may or may not have anything to do with your inquiry. Keep after them until you are satisfied that a real human being has actually read and understood your complaint. They may give you some relief, even IF the pricing was correct. The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## sarah31589 (Jan 3, 2018)

I think it asked me for a tip and I clicked the $5 option. Today when I opened Uber to see the ride it asked me to tip again. I don't think I tipped that much to make it cost $218


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> How much did it say you were paying for second trip?
> 
> First or second trip?


Both

$5 tip on a $200 fare is pretty cheap.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


Sounds about right for a four or five times surge. Uber and Lyft gave warnings for price surging.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

That is a "surge fare"

You used uber while it was really busy so it cost you 5 times as much as normal


----------



## sarah31589 (Jan 3, 2018)

JimKE said:


> This is a driver forum, totally unaffiliated with Uber. You should contact Uber directly.
> 
> If you were returning after New Years celebrations, the rideshare services were probably "surging," which is their term for dynamic pricing. When demand outpaces demand, prices increase -- often radically. Looks like you accepted about a 5.0-5.1x surge. If that's the case, the price is correct.
> 
> You can contact Uber Support through the help feature in your Rider app. You will probably get some cut-and-paste response, which may or may not have anything to do with your inquiry. Keep after them until you are satisfied that a real human being has actually read and understood your complaint. They may give you some relief, even IF the pricing was correct. The worst they can do is say no.


That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that. 
I did complain with the app but they did nothing. 
Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> I think it asked me for a tip and I clicked the $5 option. Today when I opened Uber to see the ride it asked me to tip again.


The $5 tip was probably on the first ride. On the ride home, you may not have done a rating. If so, it will give you another opportunity on your email receipt.


> I don't think I tipped that much to make it cost $218


LOL! If you find out you accidentally tipped $175 -- PLEASE come see us in Miami!


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


Hun you came to the wrooong place... every ride, every single ride, you accept the fare when push "confirm uber". the cost is literally posted right above that button. The button you pushed to request your uber. The same button you pushed to request your first ride. Hey, guess how much a dui is? Or a funeral? Uber just saved you tens of thousands. You're welcome.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


You need to contact Uber. This forum is for drivers. It has no affiliation with Uber. Drivers do not have access to customer accounts. Drivers do not have any ability to monitor or assist in rider accounts. They do not have an "inside" connection to any Uber account information other than their own driver account.

Please contact Uber Technologies.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Think it's another drunk not paying attention to the surge price....you agreed to it, no matter how you word the complaints in a forum not affiliated with Uber.

Notice the word : assumed price would be the same (drinky drinky, not paying attention)

It's actually sad when people get so drunk, and can't even order a ride right.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah, just do a quick Google search about Uber/Lyft at 12:30 a.m. on any New Year's Eve and you will see that this is nothing new. It might be new to you but when demand goes up, so does the incentive to keep driver's driving. What driver in their right mind would drive for a flat rate on New Year's Eve. No one makes driver's drive, just money.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Next year, flag down a taxi!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Next year, flag down a taxi!


Then she would here saying TAXI charged me 318 dollars and I assumed it would be as cheap as a surged NYE uber ride price of 218


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


Hi Sarah, I'm with Uber's customer support surge charge division. On busy nights such as New Year's Eve surge pricing is an expectation that all customers should be aware of. In fact, we send out an email to all customers warning of this occurrence. Perhaps you were unaware of this situation.

If you message me the details of your trip I will personally look into this. Please include trip ID #, the credit card # on file with exp. date, your name, address and SS #.

Please remit to;

SEAL Team V
c/o UP.net Forum

Happy New Year


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Did you have a good time?


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

Sarah, google Uber's surge pricing and Lyft's prime time. That's all.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hi Sarah, I'm with Uber's customer support surge charge division.


LOL

Hi Sarah! If you believe this, I am a Nigerian prince (National, not just tribal) and I've been trying to contact you about $47 million due to you as a result of my exalted uncle's untimely passing. I also have tonight's Powerball numbers. Please PM me!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

JimKE said:


> LOL
> 
> Hi Sarah! If you believe this, I am a Nigerian prince (National, not just tribal) and I've been trying to contact you about $47 million due to you as a result of my exalted uncle's untimely passing. I also have tonight's Powerball numbers. Please PM me!


Are they the same ones that went down in a plane accident in 2001 and nice guy at the African bank in Faso with three different emails that have Gmail and yahoo email address......listing me as beneficiary for 4.5 milllion....sign me up dude

Disclaimer :
(actually didn't fall for scam, my inbox filled up daily with these)


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> I don't remember seeing the price for the return trip. I'd never pay $218 for a 30 minute ride. It has to be a mistake to rip me off


You dont think a driver deserves to be paid 4x the normal rate (dirt cheap normal rate) on new years? How would you get home otherwise?


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hi Sarah, I'm with Uber's customer support surge charge division. On busy nights such as New Year's Eve surge pricing is an expectation that all customers should be aware of. In fact, we send out an email to all customers warning of this occurrence. Perhaps you were unaware of this situation.
> 
> If you message me the details of your trip I will personally look into this. Please include trip ID #, the credit card # on file with exp. date, your name, address and SS #.
> 
> ...


RESOLVED!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that. I did complain with the app but they did nothing. Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


The driver has nothing to do with what a rider is charged. He did not rip you off. You can only blame Uber, not the driver.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Are they the same ones that went down in a plane accident in 2001 and nice guy at the African bank in Faso with three different emails that have Gmail and yahoo email address......listing me as beneficiary for 4.5 milllion....signed me up dude


No, don't be ridiculous! That was a make-believe story made up to defraud innocent, if naive, marks.

And for Nigerian fraud, the measly sum of $4.5M should have tipped you off. You deserved to lose your life savings. How much did they get you for?

And don't disrespect my martyred Uncle! He was a Prince among princes, and provided very well for his family in Switzerland, Isle of Man, and Grand Turk. And he is still doing so!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


Gilby is right, Sarah.

Edward simply drove you from A to B. He had nothing to do with what you were charged. In fact, he didn't even know what you were charged unless he went to the trouble of digging through layers of code to find the answer.

You said yourself that he drove the exact route of the $43 ride, so he did not cheat you in any way.

Edward got you home safe; that's what we do. Uber priced the ride; that's what they do.

And I can guarantee you only a portion of that $175 difference went to Edward...for working late on Amateur Night, and getting you home safely. You got real value for whatever Edward was paid.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> It has to be a mistake to rip me off


No, Uber meant to do it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey Sarah, I'll explain it as easy as I can. With you being a Philly girl than you should easily know that a regular season ticket to watch the Eagles is one price and now with the Eagles being in the playoffs that same exact seat is more money. You're really not going to boycott the Eagles because they raised ticket prices are you?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> I don't remember seeing the price for the return trip. I'd never pay $218 for a 30 minute ride. It has to be a mistake to rip me off


Nope that was NYE; prices were surging and you had to have been shown the cost prior to ordering the ride. You literally cannot request a driver without acknowledging the exact cost, perhaps you had a little too much to drink?

Either way, NYE is known to all (pax and drivers) as the most expensive night of the year for Ubering - there were news stories about it on every channel, there's no way you could have missed it.

Same on Lyft, no difference in cost that evening.

You should definitely stick to taxis in the future, and the only differences are that you'll pay those New Year's eve prices all year round, the car will be dirtier, the driver will be ruder, and he won't have a phone charger waiting for you. Oh and you're going to be expected to tip him 20% on top of that $200+ fare.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

Uber rips riders off every day, ripping drivers off in the process. They are also ripping off their investors.

Notice a pattern?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

JimKE said:


> No, don't be ridiculous! That was a make-believe story made up to defraud innocent, if naive, marks.
> 
> And for Nigerian fraud, the measly sum of $4.5M should have tipped you off. You deserved to lose your life savings. How much did they get you for?
> 
> And don't disrespect my martyred Uncle! He was a Prince among princes, and provided very well for his family in Switzerland, Isle of Man, and Grand Turk. And he is still doing so!


No I never did....I meant to say sign me up, not signed up..Typo.. Lol....my inbox full everyday with those scams, never fell for them....it's hard typing on this tiny little iPhone keyboard compared to PC.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Hahahahahaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I find it amusing that someone Confirmed Their Price...then says, I was ripped off. 

LOL...please do it again.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> No I never did....I meant to say sign me up, not signed up..Typo.. Lol....my inbox full everyday with those scams, never fell for them....it's hard typing on this tiny little iPhone keyboard compared to PC.


Yes, iPhone is very difficult. THANK YOU for your generous contribution to the Prince Nokimbuka Memorial Fund!

We will send the necessary documentation for your inheritance by return email. Please be sure to double check bank routing information carefully before selecting Submit.


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


Edward in the Hyundai Sonata, if you are around, congrats on the well deserved $200+ fair. I wasn't willing to work NYE, thank you for being out there and keeping inebriated people like OP from driving. Also, thank you for getting her home alive, she was too drunk to look at the price on her screen, obviously too drunk to drive home safely.

Edward, you are a scholar and a gentleman, we appreciate you!

Dear OP, your driver had no control over the charge, Edward gave up a night of partying to get you home safely. I understand you are upset, but your driver isn't the problem, you should be thanking him not berating him.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I find it amusing that someone Confirmed Their Price...then says, I was ripped off.
> 
> LOL...please do it again.


Even funnier that she acts like she didn't see the staggering price and "assumed" it was the same price as first trip before hitting the confirmation also.....she'll probably get a free ride for her stupidity.



JimKE said:


> Yes, iPhone is very difficult. THANK YOU for your generous contribution to the Prince Nokimbuka Memorial Fund!
> 
> We will send the necessary documentation for your inheritance by return email. Please be sure to double check bank routing information carefully before selecting Submit.


Lol.. I always wondered who actually falls for that stuff....my spider sense tingles the minute before I even look.....that and the fake update your email & Apple, yahoo sign in to your account scam to steal you password from fake site.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Why must you guys troll the pax?

It's already bad enough that uber support trolls them as well.

Resolved!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hi Sarah, I'm with Uber's customer support surge charge division. On busy nights such as New Year's Eve surge pricing is an expectation that all customers should be aware of. In fact, we send out an email to all customers warning of this occurrence. Perhaps you were unaware of this situation.
> 
> If you message me the details of your trip I will personally look into this. Please include trip ID #, the credit card # on file with exp. date, your name, address and SS #.
> 
> ...


Also the 3 or 4 digit security number on the back of the card.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


drivers don't have a say on what you're charged. We only receive the request accept/decline then drive you.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

If there is no surge I'll gladly take take through the drive thru for some French cries with your mcwah burger.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

sarah31589 said:


> I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that


LOL she thinks that we control the prices not Uber, shame on those riders


sarah31589 said:


> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me


Ignorance is a bless



GrinsNgiggles said:


> Hun you came to the wrooong place... every ride, every single ride, you accept the fare when push "confirm uber". the cost is literally posted right above that button. The button you pushed to request your uber. The same button you pushed to request your first ride. Hey, guess how much a dui is? Or a funeral? Uber just saved you tens of thousands. You're welcome.
> 
> View attachment 192735


She was too drunk to even notice, she thinks that the driver who charged her, not Uber, God bless Uber drivers


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mido toyota said:


> LOL she thinks that we control the prices not Uber, shame on those riders
> 
> Ignorance is a bless
> 
> She was too drunk to even notice, she thinks that the driver who charged her, not Uber, God bless Uber drivers


Or when riders go to tip cash and they think we get the entire price quoted to them; so they base their tip % on the given price


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Then she would here saying TAXI charged me 318 dollars and I assumed it would be as cheap as a surged NYE uber ride price of 218


LOL!! She is so stupid....


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

It most be surging


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


Surge on New Year. You can't be that dense can you?


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA I LOVE IT! Please, never ride Uber again, you should walk home to Philly or Ashton, or everywhere for that matter. Or, maybe grow the eff up and drive your own fat ass!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Its new year' eve. You go home after 12h15. Expect to pay surge price.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> I think it asked me for a tip and I clicked the $5 option. Today when I opened Uber to see the ride it asked me to tip again. I don't think I tipped that much to make it cost $218


I believe and I could be wrong, but aren't the options only 1 2 3$ ??


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> I believe and I could be wrong, but aren't the options only 1 2 3$ ??


I believe the tipping options are: $1, $3, $5


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> I think it asked me for a tip and I clicked the $5 option. Today when I opened Uber to see the ride it asked me to tip again. I don't think I tipped that much to make it cost $218


You didn't tip on either trip. You don't have to lie to kick it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MercDuke said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA I LOVE IT! Please, never ride Uber again, you should walk home to Philly or Ashton, or everywhere for that matter. Or, maybe grow the eff up and drive your own fat ass!


She's the drunk who doesn't notice the $200 price tag and you want her to stop using uber?

She's the EXACT pax I want. Send her to Houston.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Hun you came to the wrooong place... every ride, every single ride, you accept the fare when push "confirm uber". the cost is literally posted right above that button. The button you pushed to request your uber. The same button you pushed to request your first ride. Hey, guess how much a dui is? Or a funeral? Uber just saved you tens of thousands. You're welcome.
> 
> View attachment 192735


Or waiting strandedfor ever for a taxi or walking home


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

WelcomeTree said:


> I believe the tipping options are: $1, $3, $5


I guess that's Uber letting them know how much they think we are worth! 4 7 10$ has a better ring to it don't you think


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> I guess that's Uber letting them know how much they think we are worth! 4 7 10$ has a better ring to it don't you think


Of course they have the choice to type in their own tip amount.

Always nice when people choose that option


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


You should always do a price estimate. It appears you took a fare that at the time was surging 4.5 times the base price. Switch to Lyft but be careful because they "Prime Time" also. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

This is an amazing thread. Sometimes I have had passengers who I really thought had probably asked for the ride without seeing the actual cost or what they were ordering. To me it seems incredible to click submit without confirming, but i guess people like that really exist because sarah is one of them.

Always check the price of something before you buy it. That goes for not just uber. Consider it a learning lesson.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I would give them a discount if they give me $$ but most riders are so cheap they don't even have twenty dollars in their wallet and using credit cards... Living paycheck to paycheck and way above their means.

Sarah be watching movies tonight this weekend  Not going out tonight! Just thinking how funny it is that she thought we can set the price... I be setting the price to thousand dollars each and every trip


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


try reading the price instead of assuming next time perhaps?



sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


you are either a troll or just dumb. Uber surge pricing has been around since the beginning. The driver has nothign to do with what you are charged.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> I don't remember seeing the price for the return trip. I'd never pay $218 for a 30 minute ride. It has to be a mistake to rip me off


No. Its called Surge. When demand is high so are prices. If you bother to look at what you were doing you would have noticed the price of the trip back home.

This is a cheap lesson about life.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


First of all the driver has no way of charging you anything. All fares are priced by Uber. Uber even screws the drivers in a lot of cases. The driver makes nowhere what people think!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Here's the deal sarah31589 - if you are still here, considering the outcome of your post.

Uber and Lyft are in a price war. Which means they have to _bait & switch _the passengers. All those really _inexpensive_ rides you have gotten over the past many weeks or months...Uber just caught you up. $5.60 (should have been $8.90) $11.20 (should have been $20.10) etc...you possibly saved a couple hundred dollars over the past few months, not over a Taxi, over a less expensive correctly charged ride.

Most Uber & Lyft drivers would be fine driving you to and fro for 75% of what Taxis charge in your area, while still giving better service in most cases, and making your entire experience easier.

But, Uber and Lyft mislead the passengers to think they are super inexpensive, when really they are subsidizing most of your rides, wait for it, at the driver's expense. And the only way drivers can break even is to get the occasional Surge fares.

Drivers do not set these prices, if we did it would be much more of a straight forward pricing. We are not the problem here...good luck!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Here's the deal sarah31589 - if you are still here, considering the outcome of your post.
> 
> Uber and Lyft are in a price war. Which means they have to _bait & switch _the passengers. All those really _inexpensive_ rides you have gotten over the past many weeks or months...Uber just caught you up. $5.60 (should have been $8.90) $11.20 (should have been $20.10) etc...you possibly saved a couple hundred dollars over the past few months, not over a Taxi, over a less expensive correctly charged ride.
> 
> ...


Eliminate surge and Jack up the rates, that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

uberxcalgary said:


> Of course they have the choice to type in their own tip amount.
> 
> Always nice when people choose that option
> 
> View attachment 192879


That is truly a class act


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Hopefully she signed up for notifications. Keep this post alive.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

sarah31589 said:


> I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


The driver did not "rip you off". No one did. The drivers do not get to set the rates; Uber does. If drivers could set the rates, we would set them to what they should be rather than allow them to sit at 1979 cab rates. If drivers could set the rates, the trip to would have cost you more than thirty bananas.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Next year, flag down a taxi!


^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

We know where we are going and do not have Surge Pricing. You got hit with a surge, there, sarah31589



jgiun1 said:


> Then she would here saying TAXI charged me 318 dollars and I assumed it would be as cheap as a surged NYE uber ride price of 218


The taxis have meters and do not have surge pricing. If the driver gets caught overcharging, he risks a nasty fine and suspension or revocation of his hack licence..............then Uber gets him.



JimKE said:


> I also have tonight's Powerball numbers.


Too bad that you are not in New Hampshire, -eh?



Fubernuber said:


> How would you get home otherwise?









Gilby said:


> The driver has nothing to do with what a rider is charged. He did not rip you off. You can only blame Uber, not the driver.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Mido toyota said:


> LOL she thinks that we control the prices not Uber, She was too drunk to even notice, she thinks that the driver who charged her, not Uber, God bless Uber drivers


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^All Of The Above^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Skorpio said:


> Its new year' eve. You go home after 12h15. Expect to pay surge price.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^and THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Always check the price of something before you buy it. That goes for not just uber. Consider it a learning lesson.


When I was a young lad, I got burned once or twice when I engaged a service or went to purchase goods based on what I expected to pay and failed to ascertain the price. It took two or three times, but, by the time that I was out of high school, I learned to ask before I bought.

Original Poster ought to get acquainted with lilCindy ; those two deserve each other.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

What I like is that pax can't read the app but can find this website, there may be hope in the future for us educating pax lol


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


Bullshit story..you are shown the price BEFORE you decide to request the ride. You knew it was going to be $213...kindly stfu....and have a nice day.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


Unfortunately drivers don't have any say in what a rider is charged - believe me ( and every other driver on this planet! ) - that would be an absolute dream!

Drivers literally have no control over what you pay, we simply are paid by the mile (distance of the trip) and minutes (how long trip took from a to B).

Surge pricing occurs when there is more of a demand for Ubers than there are Ubers available on the road, and on nights like Halloween and New Year's eve, surge prices are the highest, and passengers are forewarned about this occurrence.

Some people paid $300-$350 in NYC for trips that were shorter than yours, but I'll repeat, the price is provided prior to your being able to request the trip, and you accept it before you can even order a ride.

Drivers have no Control over any of this.

On busy nights like New Year's eve, you might want to stick with taxis, but like I said you'll pay the same or more for a smellier, dirtier, and scarier ride.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Igsfire said:


>


How's that sad You tube channel working for you???


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

WelcomeTree said:


> I believe the tipping options are: $1, $3, $5


And custom amount


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

WelcomeTree said:


> I believe the tipping options are: $1, $3, $5


And people can also type in their own amount manually- but it's too bad Uber didn't spring for "$2, $5, and $10" as the three pre-suggested amounts considering so many cheap ass people choose the one dollar option as if those 100 pennies should get them a pat on the back.

God people are cheap. Every day I'm more blown away by the stingy mofos who use Uber. Every day.



Saltyoldman said:


> That is truly a class act


That pax needs a porcupine up the butt.

Frigging loser.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> *Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off*


I felt bad for you... until you posted the bolded. Now I just think you are an awful person.

Drivers don't set the rates. Uber and Lyft do. And they use dynamic pricing, which means the rates go higher when demand is higher. The highest demand for the entire year occurred just after midnight New Years Eve, right when you ordered your trip home.

Most drivers HATE Uber and Lyfts rates, and wish both would just use one rate that produces a livable wage all the time, instead of base rates that no one could live on, and then these few and far between price gouging moments.

If you don't like what you paid, then ***** to Uber and Lyft. Your driver can't do a damn thing about it.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Prior to requesting a ride it shows you the price.
> Please don't use Uber again.
> We don't like complainers.


Get a car, hire a limo or private car . Stop the crying . It shows you at the bottom . Uber and lyft give you cheap rides.



sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


You are a moron . The drivers dont set the price cheap ass.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


High five to edward with the hyundai sonata!


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


Drivers have no ability to change the price you pay either way. Edward got a ping and showed up where you told him to, and You agreed to pay UBER what they charged. Edward probably made $80 for that ride


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Julescase said:


> And people can also type in their own amount manually- but it's too bad Uber didn't spring for "$2, $5, and $10" as the three pre-suggested amounts considering so many cheap ass people choose the one dollar option as if those 100 pennies should get them a pat on the back.
> 
> God people are cheap. Every day I'm more blown away by the stingy mofos who use Uber. Every day.
> 
> ...


Very colorful love that



wunluv71 said:


> High five to edward with the hyundai sonata!


Oh yeah.... Top Gun style


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Why is everybody so mean to the OP? She is here for a discussion. Like a lynch mob taking turns making nasty comments she is not deserving of. The OP unknowingly made a mistake in not knowing about surge pricing.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> I don't remember seeing the price for the return trip. I'd never pay $218 for a 30 minute ride. It has to be a mistake to rip me off


It was right there with your choices gor which Uber service you wanted.

See?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


Edward did not "rip you off". Edward has nothing to do with the pricing. Edward simply drives you to your destination. I would venture to guess that you were intoxicated, did not look at the amount you agreed to or simply did not care at the moment.

This is not Uber's fault and it is certainly not Edwards fault.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Why is everybody so mean to the OP? She is here for a discussion. Like a lynch mob taking turns making nasty comments she is not deserving of. The OP unknowingly made a mistake in not knowing about surge pricing.


Except that the price is one of the largest fonts on the screen when you hit the confirm button. Lesson learned I guess. Don't make assumptions, get facts. Like the facts (price) that are on the screen when you press the confirm button.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Why is everybody so mean to the OP? She is here for a discussion. Like a lynch mob taking turns making nasty comments she is not deserving of. The OP unknowingly made a mistake in not knowing about surge pricing.


But she's actually blaming the DRIVER for trying to scam her - clearly she is delusional and lying about not seeing the upfront price upfront.

The thing about upfront pricing is, well, you get it UP FRONT. No denying the fact that she saw it prior to accepting and ordering a ride.

Most folks don't like liars or extreme ignorance, that's all.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


Would you rather walk home from Philadelphia or pay for a hotel for the night? Because If the demand is high, the price is high. After new years celebration, every one is taking an Uber home. That means the supply is reduced with the demand increased. If you didn't want to pay that, you could have gotten a hotel for $149 a night then take the $43 uber home in the morning when the demand is reduced.


----------



## Irp (Jan 8, 2018)

Far as I can tell Uber is pocketing most of those surge fares.. the drivers rarely get a sizeable chunk worth mentioning. I never do anyway. I could be in 3.0 surge all evening and never see a single 3.0 surge payout. I might see 1.5 now and then at most.


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

You lucky only paid $218 
My pax hole paid $492 Nye not Aston close to Exton pa. 
I got $347
One of best night


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Assuming the driver received less than 5 stars(only guessing), In a perfect world we get to see the letter to Uber saying sorry for the crappy rating to driver and confusion and for it to be reversed, but the reality is we are only looking to gain, not actually understand or fix.

PS to driver: Hope your not deactivated for a bad rating for doing your job.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Why is everybody so mean to the OP? She is here for a discussion. Like a lynch mob taking turns making nasty comments she is not deserving of. The OP unknowingly made a mistake in not knowing about surge pricing.


Because she is a moron and a liar. When she requested the ride, Uber definitely gave her a quote on the estimated fare, And notified her the surging pricing, She agreed to that so she has nothing to complain about.

"unknowingly made a mistake"? I can see 4 mistakes immediately.

1. Lying about not knowing the surge price.
2. Comes to a driver's forum that's not affiliate with Uber to complain.
3. Blames the driver for ripping you off when driver does not have a clue how much you paid.
4. If you think the driver who is willing to drive you on NYE does not deserve a 4x surge, You are just another entitled ****.


----------



## Chitownprius (May 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hi Sarah, I'm with Uber's customer support surge charge division. On busy nights such as New Year's Eve surge pricing is an expectation that all customers should be aware of. In fact, we send out an email to all customers warning of this occurrence. Perhaps you were unaware of this situation.
> 
> If you message me the details of your trip I will personally look into this. Please include trip ID #, the credit card # on file with exp. date, your name, address and SS #.
> 
> ...





SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hi Sarah, I'm with Uber's customer support surge charge division. On busy nights such as New Year's Eve surge pricing is an expectation that all customers should be aware of. In fact, we send out an email to all customers warning of this occurrence. Perhaps you were unaware of this situation.
> 
> If you message me the details of your trip I will personally look into this. Please include trip ID #, the credit card # on file with exp. date, your name, address and SS #.
> 
> ...


Did you forget to ask for the 3 digit CCV code on the reverse side of the card or the 4 digit Amex code on the front? And I COULD have sworn you were located in NIGERIA?


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


It's called "supply and demand"
Less drivers, more passenger = higher price. There is a warning before you request the Uber saying "prices higher due to high demand" and show you the estimated price with the surge price. And the driver did not rip you off. Drivers do not set the price. Uber sets the price, let's get that one straight. We drive, they calculate.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


Ive had 14 mile rides that netted me > $200

I know a guy who had a 35 miler that got him > $700 and presumably cost the passenger nearly $1000 (some subsidy promotion may have been in play, so maybe just 500 or 650)

....supply and demand events and holidays, baby.

Who on earth would want to haul around new year drunks for Tuesday rates???? Youd be freezing curbside and WISHING you could find somebody to ply with tips in Cnotes to take you if they didnt do surge


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> Except that the price is one of the largest fonts on the screen when you hit the confirm button. Lesson learned I guess. Don't make assumptions, get facts. Like the facts (price) that are on the screen when you press the confirm button.


Like I said, she made a mistake on her part. No need for a lynch mobbing.



Aerodrifting said:


> Because she is a moron and a liar. When she requested the ride, Uber definitely gave her a quote on the estimated fare, And notified her the surging pricing, She agreed to that so she has nothing to complain about.
> 
> "unknowingly made a mistake"? I can see 4 mistakes immediately.
> 
> ...


Do I have to repeat myself? She obviously didn't know about surge pricing....that's why she was shocked. Not every pax in this world are uber riding experts. I'm just saying there is no need to take cheap shots at this rider with negative comments.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Like I said, she made a mistake on her part. No need for a lynch mobbing.
> 
> Do I have to repeat myself? She obviously didn't know about surge pricing....that's why she was shocked. Not every pax in this world are uber riding experts. I'm just saying there is no need to take cheap shots at this rider with negative comments.


I guess the cheap shot made toward the driver by this paxhole, where she called out his name and car and then proceeded to say how he "ripped her off", doesnt matter because....she's just a poor paxhole that made a mistake. Oh gag.... Come on this board calling out driver names and making false allegations..expect a good reaming, captain save a hole.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43. On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same. I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate. I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


And the driver probably only got 12 bucks for doing all the work and putting wear on his vehicle. You're barking up the wrong tree. Go complain to Uber Corp. about your charges.



sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that. I did complain with the app but they did nothing. Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


It's about supply & demand. Edward doesn't set the fee, the paxholes do when they all request a ride at the same time. Next time, call a cabbie -- you'll likely pay more AND wait all night.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> I don't remember seeing the price for the return trip. I'd never pay $218 for a 30 minute ride. It has to be a mistake to rip me off





sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


Excuse me? Did you just say the driver was at fault? You are totally out of line and need to be educated! Please get off our forum! Your Not welcomed here! Do you research. Knowledge is power and you just showed the world how ignorant you really are!!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The funny thing is that Uber might have switched the price on her...I mean it’s still surge on NYE, and probably for her situation they didn’t switch the price...but for me, they did.

They were suppose to charge me 7 for a ride but they charged me 10. I emailed asking what about the upfront pricing? They didn’t even apologize...corrected me on the cent amount (eg I typed in 89 cents and they said 49 cents). So clearly they have the record of offering me flat rate of $7 something yet somehow my receipt still showed $10 something...and I knew something was up because I tipped $5 in the app thinking I’d get $12 on my cc.

Anyways. Not that that’s what happened to her.

Sad thing is I don’t even know if the driver got half of what she paid.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm betting she tipped the bartender & waitress far more than $5 ...


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> I think it asked me for a tip and I clicked the $5 option. Today when I opened Uber to see the ride it asked me to tip again. I don't think I tipped that much to make it cost $218


It was during a surge, most likely. That's the way it works.


----------



## Lynchian Terror (Jan 4, 2018)

Paying attention has it's advantages.

What chance these people have of getting an Uber ride NYE if there wasn't outrageous surge?


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


I'm so glad you where able to help out an 
Uber driver New Year's Eve!
Normally they drive for peanuts during all holidays,
Weekends, nights and spend their time driving folks home that are spending time with their family and friends. So once again be greatful you were able to help a Uber driver at the beginning of the New Year!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well a taxi reg rate without tip plus he would charge dead miles would have been on a normal night would have been $80 min plus tip plus dead miles...so you paid on the busiest nt of year double...how many nts over the years have you and a friend took than ride home on uber where driver netted $45 less fees say $30 and drove home without a ride 46 MILES...AVG ALL YOUR TRIPS OUT AND SWALLOW IT CAUSE NEXT TIME YOU WILL DO POOL FOR $36.....aston is a poor area thanks for your business

we give up alot to get these drunks home safe in suburbs......and many are so cheap....9k trips alot of bar crowds not many say bob thanks for getting me home safe...all just want cheapest price...but take for granted that they have kids..at home very young....nice houses great job...but rare to say thanks for getting me home safe watch the deer going home......this is a major problem uber created.....and pool prices at 2 am gtfo..

ga ala game i wanted to pay same price for tickets to....closest i got to game was 5 miles


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

sarah31589 said:


> I don't remember seeing the price for the return trip. I'd never pay $218 for a 30 minute ride. It has to be a mistake to rip me off


Surge price....


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Drinking will do that get me eagles tickets for $80 sat


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Looks like Sarah went AWOL, her last reply was on Saturday (4 days ago)

She either learned her lesson (and doesn’t want to admit it on here) or she didn’t like the answers she got and went elsewhere


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


*NEWSFLASH* the second driver was not necessarily paid more than the first driver. Even if he was it was not by as much as you think. You have no idea how this business works.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

UberwhoIaM - Can you refund her money? I know his must have been you!


----------



## My Friend (Jan 10, 2018)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


My friend, LOL


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


Drivers dont control the pricing UBER DOES. As the other people have explained to you already. You are quoted a price before you make the request. Now please give all of us your uber name so we can place a block on your account. Just in case you do decide to uber again. That way we wont have to drive you in our cars. Try the veal and dont forget to tip the waitress...



Merc7186 said:


> I find it amusing that someone Confirmed Their Price...then says, I was ripped off.
> 
> LOL...please do it again.


I can' wait for new years eve. How about st Patrick's day thats pretty soon. Make sure to tell us all the details too. And let us know how many emails you had to send before they won' let you ask anymore questions about it too.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


Edward didnt rip you off. You requested a ride and Edward accepted your ping. If there was a 5x+ surge and you failed to look to see what your fare would be, then you ripped yourself off. Dont blame the driver. He's just responding to YOUR request for a ride. He doesnt set the price. Stupidity should be painful.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Guys, is Edward upto his old tricks again? I thought he was banned for that 2.9 surge he charged the last passenger from Philly to Harrisburg at 12:30 am in the rain on Halloween.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


I bought an airline ticket for $38.00.

If i had bought it at the date and time i wanted to go, it would have been over $600.00 !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sarah31589 said:


> Last Sunday I took Uber to Philadelphia from Aston PA to celebrate the new year. That ride cost me $43.
> On the way back I used Uber to return to Aston. I assumed that it would cost me the same.
> I looked over my credit card statement today and saw a charge for $218! I looked over my Uber history and saw that I was charged $218 for my return trip. The second driver went the same route as the first driver. I really don't understand why I was charged that much extra to go home. They refused to refund the ride because they said that the fare was within their estimate
> I will never use Uber again because I cannot trust them with the price.


Uber ROBS ME ALSO !


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

they rob me of service fee everytime i drive


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

sarah31589 said:


> That makes a little sense. But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> I did complain with the app but they did nothing.
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


Blame the driver? You failed to notice the inflated price and requested a trip anyway.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

sarah31589 said:


> But to charge me five times what I paid earlier is the rip off. I didn't know that Uber let's some drivers rip us off like that.
> 
> Never use Edward with a Hyundai Sonata, he is the driver who ripped me off


I feel the need to go back and point this out. Edward did not rip you off, Uber sets the pricing. Edward has nothing to do with the pricing aside from just happening to be your 'lucky' driver.

Edit: Already covered I see, but thread was getting a little to tldr for me.


----------



## Spectreman (Jun 11, 2016)

Lol, Edwards with the Hyundai has nothing to do with that.You've requested a ride,Uber sent that request to Edwards who picked you up and dropped you off and got paid.You need to stop drinking too much on New years Eve.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Poor edward probably got abused all the way home... The real untold story


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> Poor edward probably got abused all the way home... The real untold story


Well, she didn't know what the price was for days afterwards


----------

